# Automatisch Befehl ausführen wenn pc idle ist.

## drakesoft

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne automatisch einen Befehl ausführen wenn mein Pc (xserver) für 30min nicht benutzt wird. Dieser sollte dann in den suspend-to-disk modus gehen. Der Befehl wäre "echo -n disk > /sys/power/state". Welche möglichkeiten gibt es? Am liebsten wäre mir wenn es der xserver selbst machen würde mit dem screensaver oder ähnliches. 

Grüße,

drakesoft

----------

## disi

Ich weiss nicht, ob das klappt... aber theoretisch.

Bei X-Screensaver einen auswaehlen und dann Settings -> Advanced

Dort gibt es eine Moeglichkeit die Commandline einzugeben, um den Screensaver zu starten. Ich vermute dort kann man so ziemlich alles ausfuehren?

----------

## donnerzusel

Seit gestern ist in Portage x11-misc/xidle:

"xidle monitors inactivity in X and runs the specified program when a timeout occurs."

Im Grunde genommen also das gleiche wie beim Screensaver, aber evtl. hilfreich, wenn man kein Gnome/KDE benutzt.

----------

## firefly

 *donnerzusel wrote:*   

> Seit gestern ist in Portage x11-misc/xidle:
> 
> "xidle monitors inactivity in X and runs the specified program when a timeout occurs."
> 
> Im Grunde genommen also das gleiche wie beim Screensaver, aber evtl. hilfreich, wenn man kein Gnome/KDE benutzt.

 

öhm es gibt auch den xscreensaver  :Wink:  der ist auch Gnome/KDE unabhängig. Bzw. die Screensaver apps von Gnome/KDE verwenden meistens xscreensaver

----------

## donnerzusel

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]Bzw. die Screensaver apps von Gnome/KDE verwenden meistens xscreensaver
> 
> 

 

Ok, das wußte ich nicht, danke. Jedenfalls hat der OP ja jetzt genügend Ansätze.

----------

## drakesoft

xscreensaver funktioniert nicht da ich eingestellt habe das er nach dem suspend den desktop mit xscreensaver sperrt, dann würde sofort wieder einschlafen.

xidle funktioniert irgentwie gar nicht

xautolock habe ich auch probiert da scheitert es am Autostart als root (mit dem xserver)

----------

## l3u

So weit ich weiß, kann fcron sowas.

----------

## drakesoft

ok ich habe das ganze mit xautolock realisiert Autostart mit dem Xfce4 Autostart ordner. Leider würde ich xautolock in einer zweiten Instanz benötigen (zweimal starten) dies funktioniert leider nicht einfach so. Weiß jemand wie man zwei xautolock parrallel starten kann?

----------

